# TT Build Started



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

Ok guys. Finally made some noticeable progress on the car. As some of you may know I purchased a 2002 Quattro earlier this year. My old car was a 400+ HP GTI that went really nice in a straight line but did not turn and did not drive under 60mph due to the lack of traction. I am ready to change that now.
Going fast is in a straight line is fun, maybe it was a phase or something lol, but I realized going around corners seems to be more fun. So before even worrying about power this time around I want to make sure chassis and suspension is well taken care off. At the same time also want to make sure all the maintenance has been updated and the car has been restored as close to new as possible. Part of that means replacing every bolt and bushing on the car and replacing oem parts with better stuff ;P
Here is the parts list so far (EDIT updated parts list):
*Go around corner stuff*
KW V3
Upgraded springs front/linear spring conversion rear
BFI lower front tie bar
Defcon Control Arm Inserts (with OEM bushings)
all new oem bushings and bolts for every suspension component
new bearings and hubs
powder coated frames, arms, etc
front sub frame brace welded in
CPT Rear Adjustable Control Arms (upper and lower)
Neuspeed Rear Race 25mm Sway Bar
HR front sway
Orange Haldex Controller
Ground Control Camber Plates
Stasis Alcon Front 13”
Stasis Rear
Status Racing Ring Leather (Driver & Passenger)
VF Engineering Mounts (all 3)
rota torque 18x9.5 /with Yokohama ADVAN A048 285s (all around)
*Go fast stuff*
Nothing yet
Besides the above mods the goal is to drop some weight on the car as well. Plan is to get it just a tad below 3000 while keeping comfort and safety – that means keeping AC of course, stereo and speakers, airbags and interior panels. At this point all tools and spare are removed, seats, rear ballast, insulation under the carpet, and some other random stuff here and there. Another thing is going to be some stiffening of the front sub frame by welding on support braces on the front side and triangular braces in the rear.
Here is what I have been able to get done so far.

*2007-12-02*
Removed the carpet to get rid of the insulation below. Quite a bit of stuff has to come off, rear seats, center console, some trim pieces to finally get the carpet out. Now on a GTI the insulation pieces below the carpet come to quite a bit of weight (15-20lbs), something I had thought is the same on the TT, I was wrong. But with all the stuff off and the carpet out of the car I figured let me get rid of it anyways. Quite painful to remove all the stuff that is glued to the carpet - My girl friend was actually helping me and doing the passenger side (yeap she is a keeper), took both of us probably 1.5-2 hours for one side by using a flat head screw driver and jamming it into the foam and prying it out. So in summary, don’t bother, honestly, I am not sure why I did not just put it back. Guess its one of those moments after spending many hours removing crap I did not want it to go to waste - so yay for <5lbs weight savings. Now that that was done I put the car on the lift, its new home for the next few months.

























*2007-12-08*
Started working on the rear end. Removed rear bumper and exhaust to get some more access. The bolt in the exhaust clamp in the center must have seen some rough times. It actually broke in half when taking it off. Also started removing brakes and tried to get the axle out. Being an older car no matter how hard I slammed the hammer the axle would not move – after many bad words decided to order the axle removal tool. I figured if the rear is this hard the front is going to be similar.









*2008-01-05*
Probably most progress this weekend. Removed the remaining parts from each side such as trailing arms, brackets, control arms. Started taking off the sub frame bolts as well ... little tip, always do that together with a buddy. The rear diff and sub frame is a lot heavier then it looks - learned that the hard way <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/tongue.gif" BORDER="0"> .
I loosened the sub frame bolts and then lowered the car so the rear diff would sit right on top of my little round chair (with a piece of wood for extra support). All went well, removed all sub frame bolts and pushed it backwards to remove from driveshaft. I figured I’d just try to lower the seat while holding it with my other hand – yeah did not work, sub frame decided to leave a nice mark in the floor








And another one of those “special tools needed” scenarios. Darn rear diff bracket needs a 14mm triple square bit – no one local had anything so I had to order it online. Oh well, going be out of town next week anyways so it should be home once I get back.
While everything was off inspected all threads on chassis and other areas on the under body to make sure nothing is rusted and that all under coating is still there – everything looks perfect – that made me happy since I did not want to have to deal with some re-coating below.
As you can see lots of stuff dirty and rusted, and more dirt and rust. That’s the next part, cleaning stuff, inspecting for leaks, checking all seals, and putting it back together. Already have a new rear sub frame as the one currently had too much rust buildup.
It’ll be a nice difference seeing it all cleaned up and fresh
































































Hopefully will have time next weekend so I can start doing the same to the front as well. Stay tuned for updates.


_Modified by chaugner at 2:53 PM 1-4-2010_


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

props on doing suspension and the things that REALLY matter first!!!!


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_props on doing suspension and the things that REALLY matter first!!!!

x2


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (Blue TTop)*

Nice, I'll keep watching. 
Looks like you did the same thing as me having a 400hp GTI and starting over with a TT. TT is quite fun, like you said slower in a straight line but fun in the twisties.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (skydaman)*

looking good, keep the progress and updates commin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (golfzex)*

wish i had the resources to do a full build all at once,


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

impressive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how do u like that style lift? i was thinking of picking one up.


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (liquidicenf)*

im actually confused by this thread.my first impression was that you were converting this car into a track car (led to believe this from the painstaking way you made sure to get rid of unnecessary weight, camber plates, reinforcement of the subframe etc.), but then i see ac, radio, and air bags mixed in there...


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (liquidicenf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquidicenf* »_how do u like that style lift? i was thinking of picking one up.

lift is awesome. Makes a huge difference when trying to do stuff. I can sit on my chair under the car and work fairly easily. None of the work has been done laying on my back, all either sitting or standing.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (Maverick1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverick1.8t* »_im actually confused by this thread.my first impression was that you were converting this car into a track car (led to believe this from the painstaking way you made sure to get rid of unnecessary weight, camber plates, reinforcement of the subframe etc.), but then i see ac, radio, and air bags mixed in there...

rome was not built in one day. As you see nothing is getting done to the engine, heck I am going to put the oem exhaust back on, stock turbo, engine bay untouched. One thing at a time. I do want to drive the car you know, been missing it for the past few months so I am keeping the projects in phases.
Welding the subframe is more meant for removing deflection (just like the defcon inserts). The subframe has been called the "5th spring" since under load there is some deflection. The Roadster version actually has some OEM braces due to the additional weight of the car to remove deflection. Steering response under load should be increased by quite a bit and will be a nice addition to the defcon inserts.
Reason for this thread is just like any other build thread. Figured it would be nice to share what I am doing since its not hte standard "put some shocks and springs on". I have never done what I am doing now, so in case someone else wants to get some ideas they can read up here and can read it from my noobish perspective. I mean who the heck would try to put the rear diff with subframe on a tiny chair and level it with one hand?










_Modified by chaugner at 8:39 AM 1-7-2008_


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm sorry, I don't see what you're installing why you removed the rear subframe.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TSTARKZ123* »_I'm sorry, I don't see what you're installing why you removed the rear subframe.

the current one is in not so good shape. Lots of rust on the welds and needed to replace bushings. Also with the diff removed its a bit easier taking it all apart and checking for wear. Also removed it just because I can


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_
the current one is in not so good shape. Lots of rust on the welds and needed to replace bushings. Also with the diff removed its a bit easier taking it all apart and checking for wear. Also removed it just because I can









Gotcha...keep up the good work!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_
the current one is in not so good shape. Lots of rust on the welds and needed to replace bushings. Also with the diff removed its a bit easier taking it all apart and checking for wear. Also removed it just because I can









Nerd.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (chaugner)*

Two things:
1) Since your rear diff is out, have you thought about the new Peloquin rear diff? http://www.peloquins.com/R32 REARwm.jpg
2) What kind of lift is that, and how much did it cost?
I like that you're doing a balls-out build, and that your documenting it. Much appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
1) Since your rear diff is out, have you thought about the new Peloquin rear diff? http://www.peloquins.com/R32 REARwm.jpg


eventually I may do that. If I do a diff it will be the one in the front first as you get more value from it. Increasing traction in the front is more important that the light rear end. Rear diff you will notice based on track times, front diff you can feel the difference in behavior and balance.

_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
2) What kind of lift is that, and how much did it cost?



http://www.pacetools.com/Products/VMR-6S
its around $150 shipping and then another $75 from loading dock to the house. That thing rocks. All of the work you have seen so far has been done either sitting or standing. No need to lay on your back for anything. Other thing is also weight balance. I feel much more confident using a braker bar to remove some bolts on the lift then on jackstands.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_
its around $150 shipping and then another $75 from loading dock to the house. That thing rocks. All of the work you have seen so far has been done either sitting or standing. No need to lay on your back for anything. Other thing is also weight balance. I feel much more confident using a braker bar to remove some bolts on the lift then on jackstands.


I really like that lift and I can totally understand the comfortable factor using a braker bar on that lift vs. jack stands.
Excellent work so far and definitely looking forward to more updates


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

I'll give you a head start on the V3s. Freakin' pain in the ass to adjust rears. they're great though. anyway:
front compression has 4.5 turns available (on bottom of strut) go to 1.75 turns from full soft
front rebound has 18, go to 7 from full soft
rear compression has 10, go to 3 from soft
rear rebound (really a bitch to reach after on car) has 12, go to 6 from soft
car is still quite compliant, does not bounce. car rotates very well. at 130+ car is still planted and confident. great mix of traction at all times basically. you can play from there.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

ineteresting....nice pics...keep em coming


----------



## TurboRob (Jun 11, 2002)

Damn Germans! Ngah!








Looks good Chris, can't wait to see it next month.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (TurboRob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboRob* »_Damn Germans! Ngah!








Looks good Chris, can't wait to see it next month.

It'll still be on the lift, with no progress.







And you spelled it wrong, NYAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## TurboRob (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It'll still be on the lift, with no progress.







And you spelled it wrong, NYAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!1

I hate you.


----------



## Euphoria (Apr 10, 2003)

PICS PICS PICs Please


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (Euphoria)*

Speaking of taking apart TT's... Under Rear Bumper and Components I see Balance Weight listed... how much does it weigh, and can I remove it? It looks like it would be removed in the OP's progress. It has different parts listed for coupes and verts.
It's number #19 below:


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (skydaman)*

looks like its to balance #15. I dont think it would make a large difference unless its somewhat heavy.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

I read something about this a while back; no one could/can figure out what its for exactly, and other TTers have taken it off with no consequences. I think it remember that it is like 30lbs, or something significant. Search here and on AW for specifics...


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_looks like its to balance #15. I dont think it would make a large difference unless its somewhat heavy.

#15 is a guide center? Here's the list:
1) Bumper cover 
2) Reinf plate Reinf plate Right 
3) Bolt Upper Back 
4) Bolt Lower Back 
5) U-nut U-nut Back 
6) Screw Screw Back 
7) Filler Right 
8) 1.8 liter W/180 hp 
9) Clip Clip Back 
10) Screw Screw Back 
11) Towing eye Fwd 
12) Impact bar 
13) Impact bar Rivet 
14) Impact bar Nut 
15) Guide Center 
16) Outer Outer Right 
17) Nut Nut Back 
18) Outer bracket Right 
19) Balance weight Coupe 
20) Spacer plate Right 
21) Packing Right 
22) Protector Back 


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I read something about this a while back; no one could/can figure out what its for exactly, and other TTers have taken it off with no consequences. I think it remember that it is like 30lbs, or something significant. Search here and on AW for specifics...

If it's a 30lb hunk of metal for no apparent reason, then off it goes. I think that will help the OP's weight loss goals as well!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (skydaman)*

usually things are there for a reason. A counterweight would not be something I'd remove to quickly IMO.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (skydaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydaman* »_
#15 is a guide center? Here's the list:


15 appears to be where the rebar is attached to the frame. As for the weight, i dont see what 30lbs there could be off setting. The battery and driver are both on the drivers side... duh. If it was to be anywhere, i would assume the passenger side unless im missing something. Maybe the rear diff?


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_usually things are there for a reason. A counterweight would not be something I'd remove to quickly IMO. 

Haha I removed over 300lbs of so called "useful" stuff in my GTI







I didn't seem to miss it, only made me go faster without it.


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_15 appears to be where the rebar is attached to the frame. As for the weight, i dont see what 30lbs there could be off setting. The battery and driver are both on the drivers side... duh. If it was to be anywhere, i would assume the passenger side unless im missing something. Maybe the rear diff?

Yeah its weird, and the rear diff is centered so whats to offset? I know I'm going to investigate next time I'm uder there. Obviously the OP removed it per the pics but will he reinstall it? Maybe he can give some insight/detailed pics.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (skydaman)*

CHRIS!!!! You have a job to do.
I wonder IF it exists, if its a awd thing or both fwd and awd


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

yeap took it off, it looked like a fairly light part at first but let me tell you, that sucker weights a ton. When I took it off I was like WTF - similar to the diff on the chair type of moment "ooops, more weight then I expected [diff drops onto the floor]"








also, regarding it being a counter weight. The car will get corner balanced so its not an issue. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Definitly not going back into the car.

_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
Maybe the rear diff?

Yeap rear diff is a bit over to the passenger side. Passenger side axle is shorter then driver side one. Not by a lot but its noticable.


_Modified by chaugner at 3:32 PM 1-9-2008_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (chaugner)*

ok, that clears THAT up. So i take it that the part isnt on the fwd cars?


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_ok, that clears THAT up. So i take it that the part isnt on the fwd cars? 

I can check my ETKA once I am back at home to see if its there.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (chaugner)*

Thanks Chris, im guessing its not since i dont have a diff to offset.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_yeap took it off, it looked like a fairly light part at first but let me tell you, that sucker weights a ton. When I took it off I was like WTF - similar to the diff on the chair type of moment "ooops, more weight then I expected [diff drops onto the floor]"








also, regarding it being a counter weight. The car will get corner balanced so its not an issue. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Definitly not going back into the car.
Yeap rear diff is a bit over to the passenger side. Passenger side axle is shorter then driver side one. Not by a lot but its noticable.


Thanks, all good to know. Guess I'll take mine off next time I'm under there! Do you think it weighed 30lbs? Better yet think you could throw it on a scale?
Ohh and stop dropping stuff


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (skydaman)*

it anyone thinks that weight is important could just relocate a lw battery to the rear


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (skydaman)*

I have been thinking of picking up a scale for a while now. Maybe now is the time







Would also be nice to know the weight diff for rotors, calipers, suspension components, sway bars, etc from stock.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Here is my take on the battery. Putting a LW battery in is a must. Now where to put it is the question. Adding it to the rear will help on weight balance a tiny bit but not enough to really matter on our FWD platform car. Adding all the cable will also add weight, more then you'd expect so all you are doing is mainting the same weight as a regular battery in the front but with a slightly better weight distribution. Now the place I will put mine is behind the passenger side seat. Keeping it closter to the center will help the car on turns (forgot the term lol) and also remove a bit from the front therefore helping again a tiny bit on overall weight distribution and drop overall weight from a standard battery in the engine bay.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (chaugner)*

I would just keep it where it is and just drop in a 15lb (afraid that the lighter ones wont start in winter). 
Oh, and i looked up the rear on Vagcat. They dont split the fwd and awd cars, so im guessing the weight is on the FWD cars also







They call it this for fwd "compensation plate / F 8N-X-011 001>>*
right / fr.wheel drv "
here is the vagcat link http://www.vagcat.com/epc/cat/...84206/


_Modified by cincyTT at 4:22 PM 1-9-2008_


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_it anyone thinks that weight is important could just relocate a lw battery to the rear 

True, I did this in my GTI.

_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_I have been thinking of picking up a scale for a while now. Maybe now is the time







Would also be nice to know the weight diff for rotors, calipers, suspension components, sway bars, etc from stock.

I used a home scale but I don't think it was accurate. I used lightweight wheels (15lbs each), lighter 2-piece brake rotors from ECS, no front sway, race seats, etc.. to reduce weight on my GTI and it worked great.

_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_ Adding all the cable will also add weight, more then you'd expect so all you are doing is mainting the same weight as a regular battery in the front but with a slightly better weight distribution. QUOTE]


cincyTT said:


> I would just keep it where it is and just drop in a 15lb (afraid that the lighter ones wont start in winter).






cincyTT said:


> When I did mine I used 4 guage wire and it weighed less than 2lbs for the length of the car. With 4 guage and a small battery it started fine you just don't have much of a reserve to run the stereo with the car off, make sure to not leave your lights on, etc.. I used a tiny lawn and garden battery from Wal-mart and it started fine, even in the winter. Battery was 12lbs, wire was less than 2, with the mount and everything it was right at 15lbs. They carry selaed motorcycle batterys which work too, just cost a tad more than the lawn and garden variety. The Wal-mart lawn and garden battery also had more CCA then the more expensive Braille batteries.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (skydaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydaman* »_
The Wal-mart lawn and garden battery also had more CCA then the more expensive Braille batteries.



Thats good to know. Im going to have to look into that.








Chris, as for my rotors, the wilwoods i run are a good 4-5lbs lighter/rotor if not more. I want to do the rears, but i dont want to spend as much on the rears for ecs 2 peice (think they are the only 2 peice rears) for about almost what i paid for the fronts (counting selling the stocks).


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Stasis also makes rear rotors in two piece. 12" in size!
On the counter weight, it weighed 34lbs on my digital scale. even on my Quattro, the car feels the same left to right. and hell i usually drive solo anyway so hopefully back to balanced. 
i too am going to change out the battery. already have the little guy in my garage. I plan to just put it where my stock was since it'll be easier than the trunk and negligable on a street car on the front to back thing. i removed spare and counter weight to save 68lbs total!!!!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_Stasis also makes rear rotors in two piece. 12" in size!


Thats nuts. I would consider them if i had like a 6 piston caliper setup on 13.5"+ rotors. Those are just to big since my wilwoods are basically stock replacements with 2 peice rotors and 4 pistons.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

i agree 100%. my 14" stasis fronts were ABS-ing with ANY breath of trail braking. adding the rears balanced out the car massively. but it would suck if the fronts were at the stock strength.


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

if you would have used dry ice on all the sound deadining(sp) it actually comes right off


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (hotsauce36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotsauce36* »_if you would have used dry ice on all the sound deadining(sp) it actually comes right off









Yepp dry ice, let it freeze, then tap it with a hammer and it will shatter and just pick up the pieces.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_i agree 100%. my 14" stasis fronts were ABS-ing with ANY breath of trail braking. adding the rears balanced out the car massively. but it would suck if the fronts were at the stock strength.

Even with the 13" fronts - the rears really help bring back the balance in the braking system. I had the 13" inch front Stasis first. Talk about front brake dive. When the 12" rears were added - the car did more of a squat under heavy braking. On the track - it's perfect.
As for the rear weight - it isn't to balance anything - it's a harmonic chassis dampener. It is on both the quattro and FWD cars. As for what it really does - no one seems to really know as those who have removed it haven't seen any noticable differences - even on the track. Of course most of those cars have been modified suspension wise.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Harmonic chassis dampener? Um...


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Harmonic chassis dampener? Um...

That's what I was told from an inside source. It's some sort of harmonic dampener for the chassis. Like I said previously, what it does exactly is anyones guess - but it's not to add weight to the rear of the TT nor was it introduced as part of the changes made when the suspension was revised and the spoiler added.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

that makes me wonder why vagcat has it labeled as a compensation plate


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_that makes me wonder why vagcat has it labeled as a compensation plate









Think about it though - if they were simply to just add weight - why not distribute it equally in the rear - say a little on each side. Why put it in a location where the most weight on the car normally is - the drivers side. There are no differences in drive or suspension design on that side. There are no space limitations.


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

NVH plate is what I heard...same same as a harmonic chassis damper...Supposed to remove the buzzes and unwated vibe frequencies from the shell of the car


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Think about it though - if they were simply to just add weight - why not distribute it equally in the rear - say a little on each side. Why put it in a location where the most weight on the car normally is - the drivers side. There are no differences in drive or suspension design on that side. There are no space limitations. 

If they wanted to add weight, adding it to the crash bar would of been better. Im just glad once removed no one felt/heard anything bad. Losing 35lbs of unneeded weight is good.
So how much does the ic crossover pipe weigh? Its not needed and on all the cars also. It should be about 10lbs and i know im not going to use it. Think M this 1 removed it already.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

So you mean I can remove both with any problem? Does this count for the 225, because of the twin SMICs, or do I need a FMIC?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

sounds like it. You will need a fmic to remove the ic cross over pipe on a 225 since its used for the smics.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

i removed the intercooler pipe because i had to. the new piping got in it's way. i felt nothing at all by removing it. it's about 10lbs. i bet if i smashed the corner of the car into something the car might get bent more without it, other than that, i don't think it does much.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

thats about what i thought. Plus if you if you hit something in the corner of the car, your already going to cause a crap load of damage. I wouldnt worry to much about it.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

how much does a lift like that run? that looks like an awesome one that doesnt have to be permanately installed in one garage.... 
I really want a lift but I dont plan on staying in the house I'm at for more than 5 years or so


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

The crossover pipe serves a dual purpose as a structural brace. I don't recommend anyone removing it!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Blue TTop)*

seems to be working fine for Nate. When my car is back ill make the judgement for myself


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

you have the subframe behing the engine mounting to the frame. you have the transmission and engine mounting to the frame in front of that. then way up front you have the cross member/intercooler mounting. it ain't doing much.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

knowing that, its gone when i change the oil during my engine break in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

I'm good with disagreeing. I believe those German engineers put it there for a reason (like decreasing stress on the subframe and engine mounts). That said, it sure is a PIA when it comes to changing the oil filter.


_Modified by Blue TTop at 1:11 PM 1-11-2008_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Blue TTop)*

if it was that important, the mkiv's would have it also. And since they share the same frame, it should be more than ok to have it removed


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Those German engineers also put a 30lb weight under the rear bumper, which apparently does nothing. If OEMs did everything perfectly, no one would mod their cars.


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Those German engineers also put a 30lb weight under the rear bumper, which apparently does nothing. If OEMs did everything perfectly, no one would mod their cars.

I understand your point and believe the OEM's don't do everything perfect. I believe the lawyers do a lot to dumb-down performance in an effort to reduce risk and liability. A large number of mods are focused on un-doing that dumbed-down performance. 
As an engineer I personally draw the line when it comes to structural and safety items. I know from experience how changing one part can increase stress or exceed design limits on another. I could see how it would probably be okay to remove the crosstube if I used my car for trips to the grocery store and back. Since I like to autocross, etc. there is no way I will take it out. The crosstube is made of steel and bolted to the car. If this piece was just for connecting SMIC's then why isn't thinner-wall metal or rubber?
Anyway, my point is that I'm good with disagreeing with others on the issue. It's all good.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (Blue TTop)*

^^ So why did my GTI with no crossmember, front sway, crash bars auto-x better than a modded Evo?


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: TT Build Started (chaugner)*

*2008-01-12*





























stupid bolt won't come out. Broke a drill bit, broke off the top of the screw driver. Started to do some dremeling on the bolt too to use a flathead but did not help much. Going to have to get a stronger drill bit to drill out the entire bolt. Stupid rust







Hopefully will be able to get all that off tomorrow.








Since that kind of put a burden on my progress today wanted to do something at least so I started taking appart the rear diff. Fun Times







After taking off the reservoir for the haldex fluid I finally found out why my fluid has been so dark at both of my changes. Whole bunch of gunk there, the entire bolt was covered, only took a pic after I cleaned one of the sides (sorry). So anyone doing a haldex change, while on the lift I definitly recommend checking it out.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

dont get to mad about that bolt. I think everyone that has done rotors had at least one bolt strip on them.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_dont get to mad about that bolt. I think everyone that has done rotors had at least one bolt strip on them.

out of 3 corners so far, thats the second one that is gonna be a pain to take out.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (chaugner)*

makes you REALLY want a bolt extractor kit now huh?


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_makes you REALLY want a bolt extractor kit now huh?

may just be time now to get it. I still have some money on my sears gift card


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (chaugner)*

Should get an impact driver for those rotor bolts. They are less than $20 and perfect for that job.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (skydaman)*

I like doing the passat better, they dont have a bolt there


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*2008-01-13*
ok passenger side rotor bolt came out without a worry. However the driver side, even after getting the bolt removal bits it would not move. So I drilled it out completly, took forever. Then next was the darn rotor, I knew you had to slam it pretty hard but man, time to get the BFH (Big ****ing Hammer) so I won;t have to deal with this crap again. I was hoping to have the front subframe off this weekend but too many small issues prevented me from getting there.
Two new things I discovered, one torn CV boot on the passenger side, must have been like that when I got the car, I swear I checked it when it was on the lift. Other thing is a busted front wheel bearing on the passenger side as well. The hub itself is not perfectly tight, you can giggle it a little bit.
Another issue is a rear diff oil seal that had a slight leak, guess thats why the rear diff was so durty on the passenger side. Eventhough progress was slow I am happy I am discovering all those small problems now.
Only broke one thing this week yay, the ABS sensor plug on the driver side in the front.







Also as you can see in the pics, ton of dirt and a ton of rust everywhere. Those before and after pics are gonna come out pretty amazing.


----------



## TurboRob (Jun 11, 2002)

Keep at it Chris, gonna be worth it.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (TurboRob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboRob* »_Keep at it Chris, gonna be worth it.

ohh yeah. But trust me, looking at the car now with half of it in pieces. Makes me think that I maybe took it a bit too far


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_that I maybe took it a bit too far









Is there such a thing?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_
ohh yeah. But trust me, looking at the car now with half of it in pieces. Makes me think that I maybe took it a bit too far









You only think that because you got that far. Not to mention, your TT will be that much farther along once it gets put back together. Hope you don't need that car to get to a voting booth in November, though


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (skydaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydaman* »_
Is there such a thing?









when you dont remember where you put stuff or where they go there is


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
when you dont remember where you put stuff or where they go there is









ohh I learned that lesson from my old GTI. I still have a whole bunch of bolts and stuff that I do not remember where they went. You should see what I am doing this time. All seperated into ziplock bags and labeled. Eventhough I am replacing most of it, still a good practice. It may seem a bit too much for some but the old "just throw it in the bucket" and hope you can find the right bolts/nuts again just is not gonna work if you doing something like this. I should probably take a pic of it all once its all off


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (chaugner)*

im bad with labeling the bolts, i need to take more time to label. I do however tape and label all the vac lines. It is good practice since i have looked at bolts having no idea where they go and take more time in the end


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_dont get to mad about that bolt. I think everyone that has done rotors had at least one bolt strip on them.

that is like a set screw that holds the rotor in place lightly till
you mount the wheel to the rotor and crank it down.
I killed those on my Golf, it was a drag the first time
I never isntalled another set screw and it's been fine.
good luck with all the little problems.


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (exboy99)*

subscribed....go chris go.


----------



## dbk5150 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (chaugner)*

I used to always use an impact driver for those bastard screws.
Dan


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (dbk5150)*

Any update to this?


----------



## UnoQuickDub (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

sweet build good to see some progress...way to do suspension first and everything
if I had to do it all over again I would've listened to everyone when they told me to do that first
bump for updates


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_Any update to this?









Yeah, the update is as follows:
Chris has mad parts to install. 
Chris has no time to install said mad parts. 
Chris wants me to come down for a week in March to work on it. 
Chris may get what he wants.








I saw the TT this weekend and the pile of parts. It made me drool.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

lmao, yeap no updates at all. I have been out of town most of the month and had no time to do anything. Going on vacation too in about 2 weeks which means I have to prepare a ton of crap at work too. I was hoping to have the car on the road again by March but by the looks if it ... probably won;t be drivable till summer


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (chaugner)*

That's less than the 12 months I was quoted.


----------



## TurboRob (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yes, the car made me drool this weekend when I saw it. I still said we could have had it on the road on Sunday night, but no...someone wanted Yakko-Sans! 
Thanks again for the hospitality Chris.


----------



## InfernoRabbit (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_*2008-01-13*
Also as you can see in the pics, ton of dirt and a ton of rust everywhere.

A ton of rust?! you´re not a mk1 guy are you?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (InfernoRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InfernoRabbit* »_
A ton of rust?! you´re not a mk1 guy are you?









Last time i checked, THIS IS THE MKI FORUM


----------



## pelomixa (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (chaugner)*

Very nice Chaugner very nice.

p


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (chaugner)*

i applaud you and your dedication sir. all this hard work will pay off in the end a thousandfold...
best of luck!


----------



## InfernoRabbit (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

ahhh, touché!
anyhow... that ain´t no rust! good luck with the build


----------



## porc933 (Jan 10, 2008)

Sweet build so far even though it's just takin stuff apart. good luck!


----------



## dmust (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: (porc933)*

do not forget the anti-seized when putting it back together....














u8se to it down here...
nice build BTW


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (dmust)*

thx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sorry for not posting any updates yet. I have been mad busy at work (12+ hour days) so my weekends were more for relaxing and chilling out. However front subframe and all the crap is off and hopefully going into the shop this week to get bushings, bearings and hubs pulled out, subframe welded, sandblasted and repainted. Should be done in "2 weeks"








I did have a few more ooops situations, such as breaking bolts, etc ... not fun at all.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

great work keep it up


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: TT Build Started (chaugner)*

I guess every project has some unexpected set backs. I am still in the very early stages and it seems I already have to deal with some stupid issues. Since I cannot do everything I do rely on 3rd partys to complete some work for me as I do not have machinery etc.
Going to keep it simple in summary need a new rear subframe, new front control arm and a new spindle





















Freaking pissed, bringing something to a good shop, getting charged for work and then finding out after close inspection that things are screwed up




































All I wanted was bushings and bearings pressed out. So simple and yet so difficult it seems. F......ing pissed.


_Modified by chaugner at 7:38 PM 4-12-2008_


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: TT Build Started (chaugner)*

now that I calmed down a bit let me show you the part that actually came out good. Subframe brace yay
Next is getting it sandblasted and repainted pink ... ok maybe not pink lol


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: TT Build Started (chaugner)*

Ballin...do it orange


----------



## jjgli02 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: TT Build Started (18T_BT)*

the rotor set screws hold the rotor to the hub while on the assembly line. no other intended purpose http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
what happened, the car get stolen? how about an update?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TT Build Started (jjgli02)*

x2, I had forgotten about this...April, damn, it better be together


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: TT Build Started (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_x2, I had forgotten about this...April, damn, it better be together









hah








its getting there slowly. Rear end is pretty much done, starting on front end (engine, etc) within the next few weeks.
But yeah its been very slow, the past 6 months have been pretty hard on me personally in terms of work, leaving little to no time for the car. I keep on telling myself "2 more weeks" but its more and more turning into 2+ months








I'll snap some pics this weekend with progress. Some nice before and after pics


----------



## tdor (Dec 2, 2004)

good job man, and lol about the abs sensor I always break those. I should stock up


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

nice work 
keep it up


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

what kind of lift is that? i'd really like to get one. do you have to bolt it in the cement floor or what?


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*September 2008*
Yeah its been since April since I made some significant progress. Here are some of the updates over the past few weeks. Due to work I really have not had time to do anything. At this point pretty much most of the rear end is completed. Everything new, bushings, bolts, whatever else was either worn, broken or rusted.








As you can see I changed my mind on the wheel and tire combo. Can you spot what it is?







All I can say is they are HUGE and I am going to need quite a bit of work to make them fit in the front. They are the same all around.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_










Always wanted to do this before and after pic. Now just imagine the rest of the car just like this. I am a bit


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

good stufff....Rota wheels.....they look like 300 series tires.....you, my friend, have balls of steel.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

what Rota's?


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

look like 5 spokes.....are they the slipstreams? I dont know the name of them.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (sims159915)*

nice work bro. i though u were gonna panit it blue or red. what happen?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

Go German Go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Goddammm...that subframe looks better than my car (needs a wash lol)...so jealous of that build...


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

haha those pics make me think of how much i hated putting in my haldex controler....... just an allen wrench and a rubber band.....can't be that hard right? 
I HATED THAT REARMOST BOLT!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (chaugner)*

wow that rear end looks amazing
i know that you stated in the beginning of this thread that you were not going to do he exhaust yet 
how much weight could one potentially save?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_haha those pics make me think of how much i hated putting in my haldex controler....... just an allen wrench and a rubber band.....can't be that hard right? 
I HATED THAT REARMOST BOLT!

x1000


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_haha those pics make me think of how much i hated putting in my haldex controler....... just an allen wrench and a rubber band.....can't be that hard right? 
I HATED THAT REARMOST BOLT!

mine went on pretty easy


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

Eat it chaunger!


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

Well, here is another update. Due to work YET AGAIN I will have to leave the TT alone for the next 4 months. Will be moving away from home for a bit.







Poor car. I guess work pays for all those toys that are waiting to be put on the car - not much I can do there. I am going to try to make some progress in the next week as I will be home for another 2 weeks before I head out.
2008 Summary = Work 2 : TT 0


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (chaugner)*

What the hell do you do that you have to be away from home for 4 months?


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

Just came in the mail today !!!!! Who remembers what this is?







Cannot believe I was able to score one.










_Modified by chaugner at 7:11 PM 10-21-2008_


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

hmmm throttlebody type thingamajig?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (sims159915)*

I'm going to guess exhaust flapper


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

1 sweedish made ***** enlarger?


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I'm going to guess exhaust flapper
 yeap, ATP only made a small batch and stopped production over a year ago ... lucky me








They are boost actuated, so at lower boost the standard exhaust does its thing, on high boost (15+ psi) the flapper opens up and bypasses entire exhaust system.


_Modified by chaugner at 9:57 PM 10-21-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (chaugner)*

Lol, you confused them German.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (chaugner)*

Thats sweet, I like it chaugner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Are you just going to use a downturn, or run a straight pipe?


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Its just going into the center section right in the beginning and straight out. Coupled with a milltek 2.5" in the back I get the best of both worlds. Quiet ride for normal crusing, and all out performance on high boost.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_Just came in the mail today !!!!! Who remembers what this is?







Cannot believe I was able to score one.









_Modified by chaugner at 7:11 PM 10-21-2008_


ohhhhh i know i know hahahha its the super duper maga woot mini muffler 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looks good bro. i still wait to see what the ride gonna look like with those monster truck tires man.


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

so you're gonna leave me the keys right?


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (roly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roly* »_so you're gonna leave me the keys right?









hah only if you finish it while I am gone. Adam offered to come down as well and take care of my baby while I am gone lol - I really think he just wants my wheels so he can actually have traction in 3rd or 4th gear


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (chaugner)*

People looking high and low for those VES and you find one.... BASTAGE!! You would think such a great product would still be built. I know i still would like one


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Woo Wooooo!







looks great


----------



## brian1973 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Neb)*

are you planning to remove back seat and/or lighter front seats?
maybe switching out hood for carbon fiber?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (brian1973)*

The OEM hood is aluminum, you'll spend $600 to save 2lbs (if its a quality CF hood)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_People looking high and low for those VES and you find one.... BASTAGE!! You would think such a great product would still be built. I know i still would like one

Yeah Chris was lucky I had the last one in-stock @ SEM which was originally for my car







...Glad he will be putting it on his machine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Updates on the monster chaugner?


----------



## fraanz (Jul 3, 2003)

in...updates please...


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (fraanz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fraanz* »_in...updates please...

still in London till February







driving a 1.4 vauxhall - what a pain in the butt. I love the roads over here trust me and think about the TT on a daily basis now.
I ended up getting a nice deal on a built long block that I bought in december. Rods, valve springs, non vvt for $1K lol - could not pass it up and probably start with that first to get the car on the road fast.
Other then that got to wait till I get back before seeing any more progress.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (chaugner)*

Well, at least you're almost home...drink a pint for me


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Well, at least you're almost home...drink a pint for me









lol oh yeah. There is a pub on every corner here. My place is surrounded by 3 pubs within a 2 block walking distance. Amazing


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_
Other then that got to wait till I get back before seeing any more progress.









Not if I have anything to say about it.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Not if I have anything to say about it.









dew it. You got the keys !!!!


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

oh man, yr car is taking as long as mine...
well, mine might be longer as I might be going for lexan windows and a custom roll cage (for a roadster)!!


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_
dew it. You got the keys !!!!

what up german u back yet where the pics man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

He's back, and there's no pics.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

wth







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

progress?


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (JJ2K1)*

I wish, been back for 3 weeks, had to worry about bills/personal stuff that were pilled up after being gone for 3 months, got sick second week, had to catch up on work the third lol.
I would love to be able to say this weekend I have time to make more progress but I do not know anymore. Anyone want to buy a TT that is in pieces with mad parts all ready to go on?







Special deal if you pick it all up.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (chaugner)*

what man, u should keep it bro.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: TT Build Started (chaugner)*

lol looks like the car broke my finger lmao ... sob


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: TT Build Started (chaugner)*

Never gonna get it never gonna get it.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: TT Build Started ([email protected])*

all those built threads and progress make me jeleous. And I have to leave the country AGAIN next week








Won't be back for another 2 months. Sigh. I wonder if this car is ever getting done. I am hoping to get it rolling before the 2 year mark, even if that means to quit my job or take a LONG 1 month vacation.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: TT Build Started (chaugner)*

This isn't a project, this is an exercise in extreme patience.







Now why are there no pics? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

that thick carpet underneath the seats weigh 8kg..
I just took it off and weighed it


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: TT Build Started ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_This isn't a project, this is an exercise in extreme patience.







Now why are there no pics? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

exactly.... I saw this bumped and thought.... NEW PICS! 
.....







nope


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: TT Build Started (exboy99)*

OP - What kind of tires are these?


----------



## wulfpack (May 22, 2007)

*Re: TT Build Started (Tom Long)*

Well remember that car that only goes in straight lines. Yah thats mine now. Well AWD is happening in a few months. Like chris I have to travel too. Afghanistan for another 3 months. Hopefully we can meet up sometime so we can see each others progress before I move back to Maine. Love your car. later


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: TT Build Started (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_OP - What kind of tires are these?


http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...+A048
a bit large







285's ... no idea how I am going to get them to fit. The KW V3 remote reservoir is making it a bit more difficult. Did a test fit on them already on the rear with 15mm spacers and it does not quite fit perfectly.
I just got back in town and this weekend its time for my wife in the garage







She has been bitching having been left alone for more then half a year.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: TT Build Started (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_[...]
*2007-12-02*
Removed the carpet to get [...]

makes me want to cry seeing the date on this.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TT Build Started (chaugner)*

LOL no kidding man. That said, you are home, make your wife happy and then you car tear into the TT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







I'm excited for updates


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

Ok finally snapped some new pics. My old camera broke so I needed to use another one. Not much progress unfortunately but its getting there. I am waiting for some new bolts for the rear brakes but other then that wheels and all should be on the car next weekend.
Starting on the front then







And yeah my progress is embarrassing, however my work pays for toys and in the past 6+ months been home with some free time for maybe 2 weeks. Kind of frustrating considering its not that difficult to finish. Oh well, lets hope I pull myself together and get the car done by end of summer.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (chaugner)*

because I love before and after so much lol


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_




















_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (chaugner)*

Looks great Chris, STaSIS makes some great stuff, i have their MS suspension in my S4, I was stupid and didn't get the Alcons, I got an ECS stage 4 setup, and I regret it every day








Car looks great though







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

This all looked the same when I was there two months ago.







We need a money shot with some wheels mounted, now get busy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (20v master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20v master* »_This all looked the same when I was there two months ago.







We need a money shot with some wheels mounted, now get busy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah I did test mount the wheels and man it looks smexy. Just need those darn bolts for the brake caliper brackets. Arriving on Tuesday


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_Looks great Chris, STaSIS makes some great stuff, i have their MS suspension in my S4, I was stupid and didn't get the Alcons, I got an ECS stage 4 setup, and I regret it every day








Car looks great though







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

long time no talk







the ECS stage 4 is still a pretty slick setup. And quite a bit cheaper - Alcons are awesome if you can get them for a good deal but they never on sale and barely any used for sale.
Hope to get this car driving soon and empty up all those boxes filled with parts in the garage.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_
long time no talk







the ECS stage 4 is still a pretty slick setup. And quite a bit cheaper - Alcons are awesome if you can get them for a good deal but they never on sale and barely any used for sale.
Hope to get this car driving soon and empty up all those boxes filled with parts in the garage.

Haha, yeah it's been a while. The ECS stage 4 is much cheaper, and before I got my motorsport suspension I had them, but I should have spent the money on the brakes, then suspension. Anyway, car looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*

chris car is nasty man i love the rear setup. its gonna be a crazy car man. keep it up and u better bring that thing by so i can check it out when yur done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

doing my best







and yeah my progress on this car is quite embarrassing. Ultimate lesson in patience I guess. I am driving a 2.0t passat as a daily and it feels fast and handles well.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (chaugner)*

also ... for a cookie, what rear suspension is that?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (chaugner)*

Neuspeed sway bar, CPT control arms, KW v3...multilink goodness


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Neuspeed sway bar, CPT control arms, KW v3...multilink goodness









almost







one thing missing


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (chaugner)*

(clicks back to page 5)...what?


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_(clicks back to page 5)...what?

linear rear springs







... going to be a rough ride for sure.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

*Re: (chaugner)*

Linear FTW. At least when modeling dynamic spring and shock systems.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (20v master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20v master* »_Linear FTW. At least when modeling dynamic spring and shock systems.









having to leave the country again soon FTL


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (chaugner)*

Ok some updates. Put the rear end on almost complete. Missing the normal random stuff exhaust crap, xenon leveling, electronics, passenger side brakes (did not have the caliper pushing tool with me so passenger side is not hooked up all the way).
A few things always in the way as you can imagine. Driver side axle bolt, when I had pushed out the axle the first time I screwed up the thread a little ... so axle bolt is having a really hard time going on (thank god for braker bars lol oh yeah).
































FYI rear end is NOT on the lift ... monster truck looking. I guess I need to lower it a bit more








And yeah lots of fender work needed to make it fit. Its a 15mm spacer now so going to play around a bit to see if I can get a smaller version but everything is super tight already.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Do WORK!


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (20v master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20v master* »_Do WORK! 

lol I am trying. Need a new rear axle though. Thanks to ze ueber strength of ze german


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (chaugner)*

some bad news







both of the rear bearings are bad. Were put in by the dealer a few months ago and now finally on the car realized they are shot. Probably installed incorrectly as the odds of both bearings being bad are quite slim.
Front ones are good so now I got to take off rear trailing arms again. I may do it myself this time and get the tool rental. Every time you give stuff to someone else it gets ****ered up.
Also, my server is down at the moment so pics will be up in a few days again.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_I may do it myself this time and get the tool rental. Every time you give stuff to someone else it gets ****ered up

Truer words were never spoken


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
Truer words were never spoken
















yeah quite frustrating. There have only been 2 things I had someone else do. Take out rear subframe bushings and hubs/bearings - end result was a broke front spindle and bent rear subframe.
Then took it to dealer to get bearings and hubs put in - bearings not installed correctly - I assume they did not press it in correctly by not properly applying force to both gears (inner and outer) and screwed up the inside ring. Sigh
Should have learned from the first time lol ... oh well. Going to continue putting it all together though, with the tool all I have to do is take out off the brakes/axle and can leave the trailing arm connected.
I really hope all this is worth it once it drives. Going to start off with a 3071r vbanded and the starter motor (rods, springs) and make sure that thing goes around corners first


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

When's the intake going on?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_When's the intake going on?









Not until the real motor is built, this starter motor is a small port.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (20v master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20v master* »_
Not until the real motor is built, this starter motor is a small port.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (20v master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20v master* »_
Not until the real motor is built, this starter motor is a small port.


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (chaugner)*

1) What size tires are those? And what width wheel? They're massive!
2) Your brakes make my gibblets tingle a little








3) Is that a little lift underneath your car? If so, where and how much?


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (chaugner) (DnA-TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DnA-TT* »_1) What size tires are those? And what width wheel? They're massive!
2) Your brakes make my gibblets tingle a little








3) Is that a little lift underneath your car? If so, where and how much?









1) 285's all around on 9.5" wheels (yay for fitment)
2) just wait until you see the fronts 
3) http://www.pacetools.com/Products/VMR-6S (I got it on special a few years back, with recession and all, call them up, I am sure you get it a lot cheaper)










_Modified by chaugner at 8:54 PM 6-20-2009_


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

do more work!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (8valvesofFURY)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (chaugner) (chaugner)*


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (chaugner) (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
















car rolled out of the garage for the first time last week yay







for about an hour before it was pushed back in the opposite way (to take out engine).
leaving the country again tomorrow for another 2 months. Its too hot down here in Miami to work on it anyways. I think [email protected] has some pics. But other then that its actually coming along nicely. I wanted to wait with updates until I have some real progress with the new engine in the car.
Was kind of funny - 4 of us guys standing around the car in the middle of the parking lot just wanting to drive it hah. Its going to be a fun ride.
I wish I would not be working so much so I can finally get this car done. Its been 2 years now - and still not drivable.


----------



## johnebusch (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey chaugner,
Excellent job and dedication to this project; it's definitely going to be a sweet ride and well worth it since you did the work yourself (personal satisfaction). I just finished reading this entire thread and it's definitely a wealth of knowledge and I'm sure it'll be a FAQ for people considering this type of job in the future. You made that rear end look so good I'm toying with the idea of cleaning mine up when I go to put the upgraded haldex controller in in the spring. That thing is just straight sick...
Now get it finished before gas goes $50 a gallon and you can't afford to drive it around the block! At this pace, you might have to convert your motor to a new fuel







At least the suspension will still be gtg!


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

nice progress chris! i'll have to check it out once i am back in the mia...


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_nice progress chris! i'll have to check it out once i am back in the mia...

you always welcome







I am pretty confident that by december it should be in much better condition. Probably not drivable yet but everything on it


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (johnebusch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnebusch* »_[...] well worth it since you did the work yourself (personal satisfaction). [...]


Oh I bit of a bit more then I could chew










_Quote, originally posted by *johnebusch* »_
Now get it finished before gas goes $50 a gallon and you can't afford to drive it around the block! At this pace, you might have to convert your motor to a new fuel







At least the suspension will still be gtg! 
 
Just found out they have a E85 station about 5 minutes from my house. I guess I know what kind of fuel I will be running


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (chaugner)*

As someone who played around with rear spacers on 9.5's on the rear with KW VIII's - you'll find that as the suspension moves - the shocks do twist somewhat - and just when you think there is enough space - you put something in your rear hatch that weighs the car down and you rub again. With 265/30's and a 26mm offset - finally was rub free in any situation.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_As someone who played around with rear spacers on 9.5's on the rear with KW VIII's - you'll find that as the suspension moves - the shocks do twist somewhat - and just when you think there is enough space - you put something in your rear hatch that weighs the car down and you rub again. With 265/30's and a 26mm offset - finally was rub free in any situation. 

thanks for the tip. Right now I have about half an inch of room between the reservoir and the edge of the rim. Thats with a 15mm spacer. Also the top round part where the spring mounts on the chassis (forgot the name of it) its pretty close to the wheel. Car is set pretty high at the moment to make it easier to get on and off the lift but once its lowered back to OEM height need to do lots of testing anyways for clearance everywhere.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (chaugner)*

Is the black crap on the passenger side rear axle a leak?
9/10 R32 and TT have that crap








Was it a leak or wtf is that?
I have it on my TT also







[/QUOTE]



_Modified by [email protected] at 1:14 PM 10-23-2009_


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I am pretty sure its the seal on the diff. I replaced it when I took it apart just in case. The axle boots did not have any leaks so it could have only been the seal. And yeah seen it on other cars before. Car is not yet running (yeah still out of the country) so no idea if the seal actually fixed it


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (chaugner)*

but you still had large amount of oil in it?


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

what is that blue jack/lift? looks awesome


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

this is going to be insane... cant wait for the finale 
btw , what kind of linear rear springs are runnung ?


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (8valvesofFURY)*

Just landed back in the states yesterday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_
btw , what kind of linear rear springs are runnung ?

eibach 800lbs in the rear with ground control rear adjustable collar.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_but you still had large amount of oil in it?

yeah it was on there pretty thick, but it got worse and worse the closer you got to the rear diff center shaft. I have to admit though, when taking the entire rear diff appart it did not look like it was leaking from there. Maybe its the vent? who knows. I will know once the car drives again, definitely not coming from axle boots though.


_Quote, originally posted by *8valvesofFURY* »_what is that blue jack/lift? looks awesome

Yeap scissor lift - makes work so much easier. Especially when attempting a tear down like this.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TT Build Started (chaugner)*

How much was the scissor lift? I can't stand my POS Craftsman jack and stands anymore...


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: TT Build Started (l88m22vette)*

Depends on how much china you want








I paid the extra money and got the Bendpak, it's nice to have an american company I can call in case there is an issue. I paid 1600, but you can get a simiar china one for 12-13.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TT Build Started (2001TTransport)*

Where are the actual jack pads on the bottom of the car? The main unibody longitudinal supports?


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: TT Build Started (l88m22vette)*

adjustable arms that can be extended length wise and angle wise (pretty much like a normal lift) with rubber padding to go on the pickup points.
EDIT: yeah looking at the pic above its not that easily visible


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (chaugner)*

Hi, 
Let me start by saying nice build!
I'm an autocrosser myself and own a competitive XP evo and is curently building an EP saturn SC2(recession ride). My wife's car is an 01 TTQ and she's been wanting to get her feet wet and I'm thinking about prepping the car for street prepared. I have plenty of questions and some suggestions for you. So I'll start with the questions:
I see you're running 800lbs rear springs(what looks like eibach ers) so
did you get the shocks revalved? If so who/where/how much?
What front rates do you plan on running?
What is the reasoning behind the big rear bar if you can get the spring rates right? the tt imo has plenty of rotation and is gonna start picking the rear wheel up with any kind of stiffer rear sb.

I don't want to jack your thread too much(altough the reason I registered here) but we can pm each other also if you prefer. Thanks in advance.




_Modified by madmax199 at 10:18 AM 10/29/2009_


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (madmax199)*

sent you a pm


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_Well, here is another update. Due to work YET AGAIN I will have to leave the TT alone for the next 4 months. Will be moving away from home for a bit.







Poor car. I guess work pays for all those toys that are waiting to be put on the car - not much I can do there. I am going to try to make some progress in the next week as I will be home for another 2 weeks before I head out.
2008 Summary = Work 2 : TT 0

looks like 2009 was even worse then 2008 hah. been away for over 9 months in 2009 - and leaving again in 2 weeks for another 3 months. Progress wise - suspension all done, brakes all done, wheels fit (yay hah).
2009 Summary = work 1,000,000 : tt 0








Engine bay fully disconnected - waiting on a hoist to take out engine before I start replacing stuff there.
Things to do next:
- need to convert harness to wideband. Any tips greatly appreciated. I am pretty sure I can use a standard GTI AWP harness for it but need to play around with it - if anyone knows for sure let me know.
- transmission bolts need to be fixed (yeah I broke them back in the days so need to drill them out and heli coil), same with steering assembly (broke one there).
- decide on turbo setup hah
I have a starter engine that I got a few months ago (well almost a year now) with rods and springs but small port and standard 1.8t bore/stroke. Been thinking about just skipping this and going for the final engine built .... car is gonna be on the lift a bit longer anyways so may as well do the full thing ... I have 3 months to think about it again while in the UK








Thats how she is now .... 4 bolts holding her up and thats it.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (chaugner)*

Some more pics I found ... fitting the 285's in the front. Suspension is still set high so its easier to roll around. But even with that need to do some work to make it fit. Barely clears shock and brakes now with those wheels.








Front brakes on the car - you can see the stud conversion as well (makes it easy to put on wheels by yourself)








Just another pic on the suspension on the car with everything powdercoated. Will take some better pics soon.


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (chaugner)*

I've been following this build - nice to see an update - awesome work. I'm sure you'll catch it, but your caliper is upside down







.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (Late__Apex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Late__Apex* »_I've been following this build - nice to see an update - awesome work. I'm sure you'll catch it, but your caliper is upside down







.

haha ... did not even notice, I would have really scratched my head trying to bleed those front brakes


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (chaugner)*

You know if you wait too long that rubber is going to rot off the rims







If you want I would pay for shipping and I could excercise them for you


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (2001TTransport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2001TTransport* »_You know if you wait too long that rubber is going to rot off the rims







If you want I would pay for shipping and I could excercise them for you























yeap they need some heat cycles in them








trust me, I want to finish the car more then ever, but its hard you know, only been home a bit more then 3 months in 2009, and you know how it is, does not mean you have 3 months of time to work on the car.
So whats everyones opinion - built the engine all the way or use the starter? FYI only paid $800 for the built long block so its not really a big expense to not use it.


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (chaugner)*

Build it Big or Go Home!







You've done such a great job with everything else, don't mess around keep on track to getting it built right, even if it takes you longer. Not that I'm a good example of that







I tried to nurse a setup for a year


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (2001TTransport)*

lol yeah I kind of convinced myself today - especially with my trip coming up again, rather do it all the right way once I come back.
2.0, standard aeb, 35r, c16 and 35psi ... that should do it.


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (chaugner)*

is that 35 a precision billet whell 3582? mmmm


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (2001TTransport)*

prob the HTA version of the 35r - I let arnold figure out the exact specs lol - he is the man when it comes to proper turbo sizing.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (chaugner)*

happy new years bro. good to see you maken some moves again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_happy new years bro. good to see you maken some moves again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

same to you .... let me know once that AEB is done on yours hah. Heck maybe this year thanksgiving my car will finally be ready so we can meet up


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Glad to hear you going with the 35r size turbo, not necessarily the HTA or precision or whatever, but just the fact that the car is going to make good power after such an extreme build. I think you should definitely build the block and the head. With the time you spend out of the country I would send the head off to QED (or similar) for a proper build and maybe solid lifter conversion so you can make the most use out of the turbo...compliment that with a good block and let the good times roll...Guess I don't really know the goals here though or the budget (although it seems there is no real budget put in place). My only personal advice is to stay away from the 80mm throttle bodies...they seem to be nothing but trouble (know from experience) and plenty of power have been made on smaller including stock


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_
same to you .... let me know once that AEB is done on yours hah. Heck maybe this year thanksgiving my car will finally be ready so we can meet up









Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_Glad to hear you going with the 35r size turbo, not necessarily the HTA or precision or whatever, but just the fact that the car is going to make good power after such an extreme build. I think you should definitely build the block and the head. With the time you spend out of the country I would send the head off to QED (or similar) for a proper build and maybe solid lifter conversion so you can make the most use out of the turbo...compliment that with a good block and let the good times roll...Guess I don't really know the goals here though or the budget (although it seems there is no real budget put in place). My only personal advice is to stay away from the 80mm throttle bodies...they seem to be nothing but trouble (know from experience) and plenty of power have been made on smaller including stock

yeap no budget in place but keep in mind, when I started the build, no recession







and now, well money is always tight








Power goals are around 500+ awhp on final setup. Shooting for 600awhp on race gas and 30+psi. That can be achieved with a standard aeb with some valves and springs, and a build 2.0. Solid lifter would be nice but not needed for my goals, oem lifters can rev till 8500 no issue. Even with those power levels I will have issues with transmission and break gears - I figure 50+ hard launches before something goes boom in the drive train.
I will be using a large TB, I know its not as nice for a daily when you need lower rpm drivability but this car will rarely see <4K rpms so larger TB should be no issue. Will probably stick with oem cams for now, but intake mani, pagparts tial vband mani ... I may even get a turbo a tiny bit smaller just to be nice on the drive train but had my sight set on the 35r if its a 2.0/aeb - just got to try to figure out the exact specs for it.
Still a bit concerned clutch wise - clutchmaster twin disc and hoping that will hold - as mentioned its not a drag car so it will not see those 7K rpm drops that loves to break clutch/transmission but we all have heard the horror stories of o2m's not likeing 500+ with their 3rd and 4th gear ...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (chaugner)*

From what I have heard (yea I know EVERYONE has a different opinion about clutches) the FX600 is much better than the other CM twin, the FX700, because it is much more street friendly, lasts longer, and gives up very little in terms of holding power and the like


----------



## Wheelman21 (Jan 2, 2008)

what kind of tires are those?


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_From what I have heard (yea I know EVERYONE has a different opinion about clutches) the FX600 is much better than the other CM twin, the FX700, because it is much more street friendly, lasts longer, and gives up very little in terms of holding power and the like

well I got mine for less then half price with less then 500 miles on it ... not even dust on it it looks so new .. but that was a long time ago, and only after the fact did we hear some "not so good" stories about the CM FX700 one








EDIT: the only good thing ... its not a spec haha ... boy do I hate spec. Have 2 busted ones at home with 3 pressure plates. Never again will I run those.


_Modified by chaugner at 6:20 PM 1-4-2010_


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (Wheelman21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wheelman21* »_what kind of tires are those?

Yokohama ADVAN A048 285


----------



## Wheelman21 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (chaugner)*

At over $350 a tire...I don't think so! Sorry TT not happening!


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (Wheelman21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wheelman21* »_At over $350 a tire...I don't think so! Sorry TT not happening!

huh?


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_
well I got mine for less then half price with less then 500 miles on it ... not even dust on it it looks so new .. but that was a long time ago, and only after the fact did we hear some "not so good" stories about the CM FX700 one








EDIT: the only good thing ... its not a spec haha ... boy do I hate spec. Have 2 busted ones at home with 3 pressure plates. Never again will I run those.

spec sucks my buddy killed 3 of them with a stage 3 sc vr6 and one of them was a stage 4 clutch spec= http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
_Modified by chaugner at 6:20 PM 1-4-2010_


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (Late__Apex)*

looking good Chris!


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: (chaugner)*

Nice! what stud kit did you go with Chris?


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (madmax199)*

get in touch with rex_racer here on the tex. He hooked me up. Its the 15mm spacer studs with cone spline nuts. Good deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (chaugner)*

This is my kind of build. Do more werk!!


----------



## erik5TT (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (idwurks)*

after my inability to sleep, and spending almost an hour and a half reading this thread, i absolutely envy what you're doing with this car... knowing had you not had to work the hours/schedule/travel that you did it would probably be done, i still would have a rough time parking my car for the time to complete the process. but definite props to you on all of this. If the cash was there, id follow in your foot steps.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (erik5TT)*

thanks for the kind words







really looking forward to finish this car soon. I had 0 vacation days last year, well not many all together so I already scheduled a few weeks off once I get back in spring to get her done.
In the meantime buying the remaining parts for the engine stuff so its all there once I get back. Its not all that much work really, the hardest part was getting all the parts in order and the suspension crap replaced. Engine/turbo is actually pretty straight forward lol (well maybe not so much, nothing ever easy).
It will be done this year !!! cannot wait. There is not a single day that goes by when I am not thinking about how I would take that turn in the audi - especially here in the UK - roads are so much nicer.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (chaugner)*

I always hear stuff like that, why is it US roads suck so much? It seems like the one good road you find now and again is something that isn't even special on the other side of the pond


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I always hear stuff like that, why is it US roads suck so much? It seems like the one good road you find now and again is something that isn't even special on the other side of the pond

everything twists and turns, elevation changes, etc - even scenery is nice. In the states, at least miami, its straight, 90 degree turn, straight. When we talk about amazing driving experiences we only talk about highway on ramps lol - thats about as much fun as we get.
Heck we have special GTG to drive mountain roads etc - here in europe, thats just your way to work. Last trip here I was in ireland - man talking about amazing roads - we had a rental and boy was that fun. I could not stop smiling (and crying at the same time since the car is not done and we do not have roads like this in miami).
Believe it or not, I drive around Miami looking for places that may be fun to drive, and its always a disappointment since I never seem to find anything decent enough. And if there is a road that may lift your driving spirits - its packed, 35mph next to a police station.
US = on ramps
Everywhere else = every other road
Ok I may be exaggerating a bit, but it really is that big of a difference - not just because its europe. I grew up in europe so its not like its one of those things where you tell yourself it must be good because you have the added scenery and the fact that you are outside of the states. On the other hand, I hate roads in latin america hah, brazil and costa rica are the 2 other places I have driven and not fun at all.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (chaugner)*

I got lots of nice twisty mountains to drive around up here


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (chaugner)*

Come to PA Chris, we have awesome twisties here!!!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_
Believe it or not, I drive around Miami looking for places that may be fun to drive, and its always a disappointment since I never seem to find anything decent enough. And if there is a road that may lift your driving spirits - its packed, 35mph next to a police station.

While living in Long Beach, Socal - I would google map just looking for nice roads. I would literally get my friends and we would drive 20 miles out to this road we Google Mapped and would drive it. 
I hear you on the 90 degree turns and straight. 
Here in the Bay Area (SF) there are some amazing roads - but they are usually cracked and potholed badly


----------



## wulfpack (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (idwurks)*

Hey chris like the progress on the Audi. As far as roads go the closest to you would be Helen GA both thats still a long way from Miami.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (wulfpack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wulfpack* »_Hey chris like the progress on the Audi. As far as roads go the closest to you would be Helen GA both thats still a long way from Miami.

heh maybe one day I come and visit? How is the 337? still in one piece? 
FYI currently driving a 3 series bmw diesel. Quite a lot of fun to drive here (I take a longer way to work just due to the roads lol). Once I am back in Miami I am definitely starting a "south florida road discovery" program - there have to be some decent roads down here even if its just for a mile or two.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (chaugner)*

Check this list out out: http://www.motorcycleroads.com...x.htm Also, here is a regional Florida map site: http://www.motorcycleroads.us/states/fl.html (BTW, click the Home link and you can search through all 50 states http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *Autoweek* »_--Florida's roads are as varied as its landscape. While many prefer to hug the coastline and end up in Key West, we suggest a nice loop in central Florida that starts in Wesley Chapel and ends up in Clermont. Avoid the big highways, and use the smaller two-lanes that link the towns of Lacoochee, Webster, Center Hill, Howey-in-the Hills and Monteverde.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

just a quick update on engine stuff ...
-FSI crank (just ordered)
-AEB head, over sized valves & springs, oem cams for now (in the process of being built)
need rods and pistons still but will do that when I get back. Prob 10:1 comp at oem bore.
Also remember I still have SEM intake mani and bigger throttle body, also the CM twin disc clutch still sitting at home as well. Now just have to figure out turbo lol - cannot believe choosing a turbo is this difficult hah. I have considered everything from 28r to the big hta35r. Not quite sure yet ... the bigger, the more breaks lol
Also have to remember to change the harness to wideband, but may do that after a proper break in of everything.


_Modified by chaugner at 5:43 PM 1-25-2010_


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (chaugner)*

wow your amazing!! I wish i had the time to do everything you are!


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_I wish i had the time to do everything you are!

unfortunately I dont ... this car should have been done about, emm, 2 years ago lol - quite frustrating, the neighbors always asking "well will this car ever drive?" lol


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_
unfortunately I dont ... this car should have been done about, emm, 2 years ago lol - quite frustrating, the neighbors always asking "well will this car ever drive?" lol

screw the neighbor. my neighbor asked me why i would sell one tt and buy another! (sold 180 for a 225 haha)


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

people just dont understand... 
....................................
people as me why would you put snap caps over the screws for your license plate, i just tell them, so people can ask me why i put them on.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_people just dont understand... 
....................................
people as me why would you put snap caps over the screws for your license plate, i just tell them, so people can ask me why i put them on.

You sir, just made my night!


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: TT Build Started (chaugner)*

no new pics but wife called me last week asking WTF I received via fedex haha. "I needed someone to help me put it in the car, such a small box but so heavy" she said - "its ok honey, just something for the kitchen" ... she saw right through me.
When I told her that it was something for the engine her response ... "how many more do you need? you have a spare one in the garage and one on the car" ... the fact that she knew I had a spare engine ... thats love. She actually opened the garage for a few hours with the fan on "because she was concerned with humidity due to the heavy rains" ... such a keeper.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: TT Build Started (chaugner)*

That's AWESOME!!! If you ever get a divorce lemme know.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: TT Build Started (chaugner)*

bah I hate being away for work ... end up buying **** for the car due to withdrawal. I figure buying more parts will make it easier being away.
About to order this bad boy ... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4751634


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: TT Build Started (chaugner)*

oooh boy would that look spiffy!! that'll make your new TIP install a whole lot easier!!!!! That in itself should justify the money spent!


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: TT Build Started (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

just ordered the mani and DP. Arnold if you read this ... sorry lol, I'll get everything else from you and include a case of beeeers








so now got to get pistons, rods and the head work done. Turbo will most likely be the HTA35r (freaking expensive ass turbo ... sigh)


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TT Build Started (chaugner)*

Look into the new Precision billet turbos, you can get same/better spool and power cheaper, and with the journal or optional ceramic bearings its a more robust, _rebuildable_ turbo http://www.nolimitmotorsport.c....html Also, here is a good discussion of the new turbos: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4245016


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: TT Build Started (l88m22vette)*

Updates?


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: TT Build Started (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Updates?

nothing yet - got back home last week (finally). Getting hoist this week and taking next weekend off to work on car yay.
I did buy quite a few parts while I was gone though, so more pressure to finally get it done. I promise I will have updates very very soon


----------



## 02tt225 (Sep 13, 2007)

Wish the underbody of mine was that clean.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (02tt225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02tt225* »_Wish the underbody of mine was that clean.

keep it in a garage for a lil while like chris and it will







just kiddin chris


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TT Build Started (Late__Apex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Late__Apex* »_*Nevermind, 
I was wondering what spring these were but discovered they are Ground Control. *

You can delete posts you know


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

Updates?


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

jwalker1.8 said:


> Updates?


 I'll post some pics soon - finally been back at home for more then 2 months so stuff getting done. Waiting on aeb head core from buddy and its off to machine shop. Pretty much ALL parts are here, not waiting on anything else. Engine out, bay cleaned, waiting for **** to go back in.


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

your build is taking as long as mine.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

robingohtt said:


> your build is taking as long as mine.


you sure? :laugh:

I think this build will go into vortex history as the "longest built ever" - leaving again next week for the rest of august. Sigh. So who wants to come down to Miami to finsih it for me? I pay flight, hotel, daily expenses (lots of booze) !!!!


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

chaugner said:


> you sure? :laugh:
> 
> I think this build will go into vortex history as the "longest built ever" - leaving again next week for the rest of august. Sigh. So who wants to come down to Miami to finsih it for me? I pay flight, hotel, daily expenses (lots of booze) !!!!


Raises hand!


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

That sounds like my kind of proposition. In all honesty though you would be disappointed to let someone finish your build after all the work you have done. 

Patience is a virtue


----------



## TTQuattroandvr6 (May 8, 2010)

*looks great*

love the job you did. going to do mine all in time. thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

any news?


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

don't feel alone, mine has been sitting on my lift in the garage minus a motor since March flipping job keeps me away :banghead: But then again it pays for the mods


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

18T_BT said:


> any news?


 lol ... I did clean the engine bay if that counts. 



2001TTransport said:


> don't feel alone, mine has been sitting on my lift in the garage minus a motor since March flipping job keeps me away :banghead: But then again it pays for the mods


 I know same here, been too busy with work. BUT its making progress, its not like its been left on its own. Though I have to admit, I am at the point where its a bit frustrating to figure out the next steps since I dont have enough time. Hoping to have the engine back in the next few weeks, gives me enough time to work out small issues and get the last parts (the **** you always forget and realize once you putting it on you missed lol).


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Update? lol


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

hello, almost spring time


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

18T_BT said:


> hello, almost spring time


Thank God:thumbup:


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

man just finished the entire thread. Tought my wife was the better one letting me play with my car(s) with the 3 kids and all the stuff that goes along with them. Doin what you do, I'd probably be dead by now (or a toothless bum)

you'll get it sometime soon!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

He's waiting on me lol


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Chris....i'm still waiting for you to finish this project. LOL :laugh:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

T-Boy said:


> Chris....i'm still waiting for you to finish this project. LOL :laugh:


I'm trying to talk him out of selling it.  If he does, hopefully it goes to our buddy in your old stomping grounds in Warner Robins.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

20v master said:


> I'm trying to talk him out of selling it.  If he does, hopefully it goes to our buddy in your old stomping grounds in Warner Robins.


Talked him out of it. Told him he needs to finish it so he can drive up to GA for some mountain runs with you and me. Grab a cabin perhaps...:laugh::beer:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Haven't checked what's up with Chris in a long time! Hopefully he gets to finish this awesome build sometime soon and finally enjoy driving it.


----------



## ugagirl85 (Dec 9, 2003)

> Marcus_Aurelius: Haven't checked what's up with Chris in a long time! Hopefully he gets to finish this awesome build sometime soon and finally enjoy driving it.


good news and bad news...TT is being sold this weekend...but the new owner has plans to finish the build asap!


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

ugagirl85 said:


> good news and bad news...TT is being sold this weekend...but the new owner has plans to finish the build asap!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :banghead:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Don't worry Tom, she's in good hands.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Going to a good home! :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Well, my buddy and I bought this car from Chris and got her from north of Miami to her new home, and rolled her into the garage last night. 

~725 miles like this:









and finally into her new spot:










While rolling her down the driveway into the garage, Chris' mechanic abilities, or lack thereof, showed up right on time:










With no front brakes, and the rears only hooked up as an ebrake, we had an interesting time with rolling it off the trailer and down the hill to the drive-in basement garage, in the rain no less. :laugh: Chris said "Oh yeah! I lost one of the caliper bolts, forgot." LMAO

Once we get all the parts layed out and organized, I'll update the thread with some current pics and thoughts on the direction it will take. The moro blue 225 will be daily driven by my buddy, so it will be "detuned" from Chris' original path, and most of the more hardcore parts will make their way into my 01 225 that I've been working on recently. The moro car will likely get an F23/GTT or a small GT/similar eventually, but we need to get it running sooner than later so that means probably stock motor and turbo while we purchase suspension, clutch, software, fueling, etc. More to come in a few days.......

The money shot that doesn't show up in the old pic links anymore....


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Yikes about that bolt! Love the color. Did it rain in it the whole way from Miami as the windows are down? Hope not. Did Chris save the headlights at least? Those buggers are expensive. Surprised Chris never did a stud conversion. So, when is your build thread coming Adam?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

18T_BT said:


> Yikes about that bolt! Love the color. Did it rain in it the whole way from Miami as the windows are down? Hope not. Did Chris save the headlights at least? Those buggers are expensive. Surprised Chris never did a stud conversion. So, when is your build thread coming Adam?


Yes, windows were down the whole ride. The TT's shape is pretty good about airflow so not much water made it into the interior. If we had stopped while it was raining, it would be a different story. :laugh: Headlights were included in the purchase, and all stock parts. The hubs have stud conversion already, but Chris kept the wheel lug key, so it's in the mail. :thumbup: I'll start a build thread on my black car soon. Build threads are no fun without progress, and the only thing to show is a stock clean interior (transplanted from my wrecked 180Q to my black 225).


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

I needs to win the lotto...


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

T-Boy said:


> I needs to win the lotto...


Does that mean you aren't selling the Jetta?  The only thing more expensive than a project car is......selling it and starting another project from scratch!


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

That's what I am doing and the Jetta and TT are both in pieces  Luckily I don't rely on either for actual transportation :laugh:


----------

